# مساعدة جريئة تتطلب شباب متفهم



## be believer (11 يوليو 2012)

سلام الرب ..
بصراحة , أنا واحد من ملايين الشباب الذين وقعوا في إدمان ال porn .. وصدقا فقد حاولت مئات المرات ومئات الطرق أن اتخلص منه ولم استطع , لكن الآن أدركت بأن محاولاتي اتجهت في الطريق الخاطئ .. وأدركت بأنه يجب علي أن أتخلص من التفكير بالporn في عقلي أولا كي اتخلص منه في الواقع .. وها أنا أتيت أطلب منكم المساعدة في إعطائي بعض التمارين التي تجعل عقلي طاهرا كليا وأتخلص من النظرة الجنسية نهائيا بل وأنسى الجنس نهائيا .. وشكرا سلفا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يوليو 2012)

ال Porn اللى هو الزنى مش كدة 

و لا تقصد حاجة تانية

على العموم

المشكلة فى الانسان المستمر فى الزنى 

هى الجوع و عدم الشبع 

واجه نفسك الأول ببعض الأسئلة 

1- هل تشبع بعد ..... أم لا ؟؟؟؟

2- هل يزداد الجوع الى هذا النوع من العلاقات بعد كل علاقة أم لا ؟؟

3- هل أنت فى وسط يساعد على ذلك أم لا ؟؟

4- هل صداقاتك و معاشراتك تساعد على ذلك أم لا ؟؟

5- هل عندك الرجولة الكافية للتخلص من جميع البشر الذين يحاولون ميلك لهذا النوع من العادات أم لا ؟؟

6- هل بالفعل عندك الجديه الكافية لترك هذا العمل أم لا ؟؟

7- هل تخاف من أمراض زى الايدز و الايبولا و الزهرى و السيلان أم لا ؟؟؟


و بعد هذه المواجهة و إتخاذ بعض القرارات 

1- يجب أن يكون لك أب إعتراف بحيث تمشى حسب تعليماته ...و يجب عليك طاعته طاعة عمياء 

2- يجب أن تشغل عقلك بأمور روحية أو على الأقل علمية

3- يجب عليك أن تجهد جسدك بما فيه الكفاية يوميا ( بالعمل أو التمارين الرياضية ) حتى لا تعد به القدرة على عمل أى شىء فى آخر النهار

4- يجب أن ينشغل ذهنك بأمور جيدة أثناء التمارين الرياضية حتى لا ينشرد ذهنك فى الأمور الجسدية

5- يجب عليك أن تقطع كل صلتك بأى شىء ممكن يثيرك

6- يجب عليك أن تعرف إنك لوحدك لن تستطيع الرجوع .....لذلك يجب عليك التمسك بالله نفسه

7- يجب أن يكون لك صلة سريعة بالله نفسه 

فمثلا لازم تصرخ من قلبك فى كل وقت تواجهك فيه أى أفكار شريرة و تقول ( يارب يا يسوع أعنى ...يارب يا يسوع إرحمنى )

8- إعلم جيدا أن الشيطان لن يتركك تخرج من حظيرته هكذا ببساطة 

بل سيشن عليك حرب ضارية .....فهل أنت مستعد 

9- عايزاك تتخيل كدة إن المسيح واقف فى الحجرة اللى ....... ها 

هل ح تقوم بهذا العمل أم لا ؟؟

10- و أخيرا ( تغيروا عن شكلكم بتغيير أذهانكم ).....( الخطية خاطئة جدا و كل قتلاها أقوياء)

ربنا معاك


----------



## be believer (11 يوليو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> ال Porn اللى هو الزنى مش كدة
> 
> و لا تقصد حاجة تانية
> 
> ...


أشكرك ولكن ال porn مش الزنى بل هو " الإباحية " .. أي كل ما هو إباحي على التلفزيون والنت و الكتب والمجلات ووو أي في وسائل الإعلام ..
وانا بالفعل مش زنيت في حياتي .. ومش بحب أزني أصلا , بس أنا عاوز أتخلص من كل شهوتي للporn وعاوز أطهر و أقدس تفكيري .. فهل ترغبين بتغيير نصيحتك بعد هذا التوضيح أم تبقى كما هي مناسبة لي ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يوليو 2012)

be believer قال:


> أشكرك ولكن ال porn مش الزنى بل هو " الإباحية " .. أي كل ما هو إباحي على التلفزيون والنت و الكتب والمجلات ووو أي في وسائل الإعلام ..
> وانا بالفعل مش زنيت في حياتي .. ومش بحب أزني أصلا , بس أنا عاوز أتخلص من كل شهوتي للporn وعاوز أطهر و أقدس تفكيري .. فهل ترغبين بتغيير نصيحتك بعد هذا التوضيح أم تبقى كما هي مناسبة لي ؟



*إنت عندك وقت فراغ كبييييييييييييييييير أوى 

حاول تشغل نفسك 

و أخيرا ياريت تقبل منى النصائح العشرة ما عدا نمرة 5​*


----------



## be believer (11 يوليو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنت عندك وقت فراغ كبييييييييييييييييير أوى
> 
> حاول تشغل نفسك
> 
> و أخيرا ياريت تقبل منى النصائح العشرة ما عدا نمرة 5​*


لا لا لا بالعكس جدا .. أنا لدي مية حاجة أعملها , و عندي فحوصات كتيرة اوي الأسبوع الجاية , وعندي واجبات ووو .. بس الإدمان دا بيمنعني من الدراسة ومن تنفيذ أي واجب , فمش عارف .. وانا اشكرك ومش عاوز أدخل في جدال عشان انتي مش فهمتيني كويس


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 يوليو 2012)

*مع انى مشفاهمه مشكلتك اوى لكن الا اقدر اساعدك بيه مش نصايح لكن كمعلومه مهمه وهى 
انك مهما تحاول وتعافر تكون افضل وتتخلث من اى مشكله بحياتك او فيك هتفشل فيها ودة مش عيب ولا غلت 
لانك بطبعك ضعيف  وربنا مقدر حالتك كأنسان لكن الوحيد الا بايديه يخلثك من تعبك هو ربنا ففى صلاتك تستمد 
القوه منه الا تخلثك من مشكلتك افتكر القديس الانبا موسى الاسود كان بيتحارب بسبب خطيته من ابليس لكن بصلاته
ربنا اتحنن  الا هيساعدك هو صلاتك ومش مشكله لو وقعت فى كل مرة تحاول المهم انك تقوم مش تفضل واقع 
ارادتك فى انك تكون افضل هتساعدك لان ربنا هينظر لاشتياق قلبك للخلاص يا غالى 

ربنا يسترها معاك الايام الجايه صعبه ومش هكدب عليك الانسان عمره فى لحظه بينتهى لا عارف امتى ولا هيروح فين
مش تسيب ضعفك يسيطر عليك  اعمل حساب الدينونه  وعلى الاقل فكر فى  حجم  عقوبه الخطيه 
*


----------



## be believer (11 يوليو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *مع انى مشفاهمه مشكلتك اوى لكن الا اقدر اساعدك بيه مش نصايح لكن كمعلومه مهمه وهى
> انك مهما تحاول وتعافر تكون افضل وتتخلث من اى مشكله بحياتك او فيك هتفشل فيها ودة مش عيب ولا غلت
> لانك بطبعك ضعيف  وربنا مقدر حالتك كأنسان لكن الوحيد الا بايديه يخلثك من تعبك هو ربنا ففى صلاتك تستمد
> القوه منه الا تخلثك من مشكلتك افتكر القديس الانبا موسى الاسود كان بيتحارب بسبب خطيته من ابليس لكن بصلاته
> ...


مشكورة جدا , لكن بصراحة الكلام دا مش بيتقال لشخص في وضعي  عشان انتي مش فاهمة مشكلتي زي ما قلتي .. أشكرك again


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2012)

ماعندكش غير حل واحد بس
هو قراءة الكتاب المقدس ليل نهار وباستمرار
مهما كان حتي لو سبته وروحت اتفرجت علي حاجه 
ارجع اقرا فيه تاني
واشغل فكرك كله بربنا 
صليله يساعدك علي التخلص من تلك الافكار
صلي بايمان نابع من ثقه بانه يستطيع تحريرك من عبوديه للاشياء

وفيه تدريب بسيط بس لذيذ
انا قرايتها في قصه وعجبنتي جدا
رغم اني مش جربتها
وهي

انت تعلق صوره كبيره للمسيح مصلوب

وكل ما تعمل خطيه دق مسمار فيها 
اللي هي دبابيس المكتب الملونه
وحدد لكل خطيه عندنا لون
وكل ما تبعد عن خطيه شيل مسمار منها
وخلي الفكره لمده شهر مثلا
وشوف خلال الفتره دي
انت قدرت تبع عن اي نوع من الخطايا

وصدقني مفيش قوه علي الارض
هتقدر تخليك تقرب من ربنا وتبعدك عن خطاياك
غير انك تتمسك بالمسيح وتصلي من اعماق قلبك
حتي وان كنت لا تستحق ذاك
وتوب واعترف واتناول كتير وفهم اب اعترافك مشكلتك
وهو لازم يساعدك 
وياريت تتدور علي مرشد روحي ليك يكون قريب ليك 
تلجأله وقت احتياجك وتلاقيه ساندك
ربنا يدبرلك الصالح
سلام


----------



## be believer (11 يوليو 2012)

> ماعندكش غير حل واحد بس
> هو قراءة الكتاب المقدس ليل نهار وباستمرار
> مهما كان حتي لو سبته وروحت اتفرجت علي حاجه
> ارجع اقرا فيه تاني
> واشغل فكرك كله بربنا


أشكرك جدا ,, دا حل جديد خالص مش جربتو .. وحجربو وانشالله ينفع ويساعدني 



> صليله يساعدك علي التخلص من تلك الافكار
> صلي بايمان نابع من ثقه بانه يستطيع تحريرك من عبوديه للاشياء


جربت ومنفعش



> توب واعترف واتناول كتير وفهم اب اعترافك مشكلتك


توب .. حتوب
اعترف .. دايما بعترف لله
اتناول كتير .. تناولت سابقا بس دلوقتي مفينيش أتناول عشان أنا مش بخرج من البيت
أب اعترافي ! مفيش ..



> ياريت تتدور علي مرشد روحي ليك يكون قريب ليك


معرفش حد .. وازاي أدور على مرشد روحي ؟؟ مينفعش !!


عشان كدا حجرب الحل الجديد ويلي هو قراءة الكتاب المقدس دائما ( بالرغم أني أتوقع شعوري بالملل ) والتفكير بالله دوما


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2012)

be believer قال:


> أشكرك جدا ,, دا حل جديد خالص مش جربتو .. وحجربو وانشالله ينفع ويساعدني
> 
> مش جربت انك تقرأ في الانجيل خالص ؟؟؟؟
> جربت ومنفعش
> ...



مش مهم تشعر بملل او لا
المهم اقرا
ومره في مره هيتحاول مللك وتعشقه القراءه والعشره مع الله


----------



## be believer (11 يوليو 2012)

> مش جربت انك تقرأ في الانجيل خالص ؟؟؟


هههه  لا أكيد مش كدا  .. أنا قرأت الأنجيل بالكامل باستثناء سفر أعمال الرسل وسفر رؤيا يوحنا والرسالة إلى الفليبيين  , وحفظت 68% تقريبا من الأنجيل عن ظهر قلب ..
ولكني أقصد ب ( دا حل جديد مش جربتو ) أقصد بأن قراءة الأنجيل المقدس كل ثانية من وقت فراغي هو دا الحل الجديد يلي مش جربتو 



> الكتاب بيقول صلوا كل حين ولا تملوا
> الصلاه بتكون علي طول مش ليها اوقات معينه
> كلمه يارب دي صلاه
> انك ترفع عينك للسماء وتطلب ربنا بقلب صادق
> ...


معناها أنا أصلي 25 ساعة باليوم ..نشكر ربنا



> الكتاب بيقول
> توبني يارب فاتوب
> بمعني مش تتعمد علي نفسك
> اطلب مساعده ربنا


مش عديتهم .. 50 مرة أو 100 مرة يلي فيها طلبت المساعدة من الله .. ومازلت أطلب



> رغم انك قولت في مواضيع كتيره ليك
> انك ليك اب اعتراف وبتتناول كمان ؟


صحيح أنا قولت أني بتناول وبهالموضوع قلتلك بتناول .. بس صرلي شي شهرين مش متناول ومش قادر أتناول بهالفترة الصعبة ..
و ع فكرة أنا قلت في مواضيعي أن اعترفت مرة واحدة في حياتي بخطاياي وطلبت من هذا الكاهن أن يساعدني .. فلم يكترث لأمري.. فتركته .. يعني أنتي مش فهمتي قصتي كويس  .. وانا بالوقت دا ماليش أب اعتراف زي أي لحظة بحياتي باستثناء لحظة اعترافي للكاهن مسبوق الذكر



> مش مهم تشعر بملل او لا
> المهم اقرا
> ومره في مره هيتحاول مللك وتعشقه القراءه والعشره مع الله


well known


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 يوليو 2012)

إقتباس ((مش عديتهم .. 50 مرة أو 100 مرة يلي فيها طلبت المساعدة من الله .. ومازلت أطلب ))  إنتهى الاقتباس
>>>>  الرد عليه 
أخويــــا الغالى ... بيتهيألى  أن كلنا بنستحم  يوميــًا  مرة أو أكثر .
بيتهيألى أن كلنا بنغسل أيادينا   عقب رجوعنا من خارج  المسكن   مرة أو أكثر .
بيتهيألى  أننا  بنأكل لنقيت أنفسنا   يوميا  مرة أو أكثر .
-------------------------
فلماذا  تستكثر على  روحك وعلى عقلك الاغتسال   مرة أو أكثر يومياً   من أدران الشياطين 
الله لما يري  تصميمك وإصرارك  ((  أتريد أن تبرأ))   -واقعاً  فعلياً  معاشاً - سيتحنن علينا  ويرفع التجربة 
المهم تواجد النية المخلصة والعزم الماضي الاكيد ...  لكن بالاسف  أحيانا  لدى البعض 
تكون الخطية محبوبة   ويعز  عليه  فراقها 
نقول لهؤلاء 
(( إذكروا إمرأءة لوط)) !
نسأل إلهنا ان يقوى عزيمتنا ويجعلنا رجالا 
*((  كونوا رجالا تقووا))*


----------



## aymonded (11 يوليو 2012)

النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل وللنفس الجائعة كل مرّ حلو (أمثال 27: 7)
حينما يجوع الإنسان لله، ويشعر أنه يقترب على مشارف الموت وأنه لا نجاة، لأنه تسلط عليه سلطان الجوع إلى الموت، فيتشاور مع نفسه في أنين وتذكرّ لما في بيت ابيه من دسم وغذاء قوي: [ فرجع إلى نفسه وقال كم من أجير لأبي يفضل عنه الخبز وأنا أهلك جوعاً ] (لوقا 15: 17)، فيبدأ يصرخ من قلبه بأنين لا يسمعه سوى الله فاحص الكلى والقلوب [ أصابني رعب ورعدة فرجفت كل عظامي ] (أيوب 4: 14)، [ أرحمني يا رب لأني ضعيف إشفني يا رب لأن عظامي قد رجفت ] (مزمور 6: 2)، أشبعني من دسم نعمتك فلا أعود لمائدة الموت لأتناول ما يُميت نفسي ويعزلني عنك.
ومثلما يقع شخص ما في حفرة عميقة مظلمة، فيصرخ من أعماقه لأنه يتلهف أن يسمعه أحد لكي يُنجيه، هكذا يرتفع صراخ النفس المنكسرة لأنها تشعر بأنها انكسرت من قِبَل شهواتها ورغبات ميولها الغير منضبطة بالنعمة في سرّ القداسة، فتجد الله حاضراً يمد يده لينتشلها...

وصراخنا يا صديقي الحلو وأخي الحبيب هو ما يعبر عن احتياجنا الحقيقي أمام الله، لأنه يقول لنا [ ماذا تُريد ] وما هو [ غرضك وهدفك ]، فهدفنا وغرضنا هو اللذان يُحددان في أي اتجاه نسير، لأن رغبات القلب تُحدد اتجاهات الإنسان، وصوت الرب يُنادي [ لا تكن حكيما في عيني نفسك اتق الرب وابعد عن الشر ] (أمثال 3: 7)، ومن ثمَّ عليك أن تتعلق به وتمسك فيه ولا ترخيه، لأن الطريق النجاة كله يتلخص في هذه الجملة [ لن أتركك ولن أطلقك أن لم تباركني ]، لأنه مكتوب: [ لأنه تعلق بي أُنجيه، أرفعه لأنه عرف إسمي ] (مزمور 91: 14)، ومكتوب: [ اسم الرب برجٌ حصين يركض إليه الصديق ويتمنع (أو يتحصن) ] (أمثال 18: 10).... كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين


----------



## be believer (11 يوليو 2012)

> الله لما يري  تصميمك وإصرارك  ((  أتريد أن تبرأ))   -واقعاً  فعلياً  معاشاً - سيتحنن علينا  ويرفع التجربة





> *((  كونوا رجالا تقووا))*





> لأن الطريق النجاة  كله يتلخص في هذه الجملة [ لن أتركك ولن أطلقك أن لم تباركني ]، لأنه  مكتوب: [ لأنه تعلق بي أُنجيه، أرفعه لأنه عرف إسمي ]


هذه الأقوال هي التي كانت تلهف إليها نفسي , ربما طلبت في بداية سؤالي أنني أحتاج حلول عملية لكن هذا الكلام أشد وقعا في نفسي من اي حل آخر.. مشكورين جدا جدا أخوتي الأحباء ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يوليو 2012)

*أدمان البورنو زيه زى أدمان أى حاجة تانية ..سجاير ..كحوليات ..برشام ..حقن ..ألخ ألخ ..*
*محتاج أرادة التخلص ..ما عرفش أنصحك تجيب أرادة منين ..لكن اللى هقولك ربما يساعدك فى تفعيلها :*
*البورنو هيأثر عليك مستقبلا فى العلاقة الزوجية ...بشكل سيئ جداً*
*العلاقة مش هتبقى كاملة الا من طرف واحد وهو الزوج ...*
*الزوجة لن تشعر بالأشباع المطلوب وهو أمر خطير ولا يجب أن نستهين به أو ننكسف نتكلم عنه بداعى العيب أو لا يليق ..*
*مبدئياً : فرمت الجهاز بدل ما تمسح كل الداونلودات اللى عليه ( وأعوى تقولى مش مدوننلوود حاجة ) عشان ما أزعلش منك *
*لو حاطط شوية ع الفلاشة ..فرمتها هى كمان ...*
*دى أول خطوة ...جرب وارجع لى ..*
*لو عايز تعرف أكتر عن اللى باتكلم عليه فوق*
*راسلنى على الخاص وأنا أشرح لك خطورته *
*وأهو كله بثوابه ...:smile02*


----------



## aymonded (11 يوليو 2012)

فرح الله قلبك وأشبعك من دسم نعمته الحلو، لكي تدخل في سرّ القداسة كمنهج بالروح القدس حينما يعمل في داخلك بإصرارك على النجاة والشفاء من الطبيب الحقيقي شافي النفس وحده، كن معافي في روح قيامته آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 يوليو 2012)

اتفق مع السيدة العظيمة ايرينى فى الحل لمشكلتك المؤسفة صلى كثيرا واذهب الى الكنيسة  الرب يكرهك فى هذا النوع من الادمان


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

أكيد مش هقول أكتر من آللى إتقآل
دآيماً آلشهوآت بتكون فى آلكفة آلتآنية مقآبل آلشبع من ربنآ
كل مآ أشبعنآ بربنآ آلفرآغ بدآخلنآ كل مآ آلمسآحة آلطآلبة للشهوآت بتتقلص

فـ *مشكلتكـ دى فرع من آلمشكلة آلكبيرهـ*
لآزم تدوق مذآق ربنآ آلمعسول وتستطعم حلو آلحيآهـ معآهـ
وقتهآ بس هتقدر تميز مرآرة آلشهوآت وتلفظهآ مش بس تتوقف عنهآ


وأكيد لآزم تآخد خطوهـ عملية بآلبعد عن أى عآمل مسآعد للشهوهـ .. زى مآ قآل أستآذ " عبود* "*
علشآن تقفل آلبآب قدآم أى ضعف أو ترآجع


*ربنآ يقويكـ ويبآرككـ ويثقل عزيمتكـ*




*.،*​


----------



## مسرة (11 يوليو 2012)

الاعضاء اعطوك حلول ممتازة .. احب  اضيف انت حتى  تتخلص من هذه المشكلة ما عليك سوى 
الصلاة ثم الصلاة ثم الصلاة و الكتاب المقدس لا يفارقكك .. لانك عندما تكون بجو الصلاة ستكره و تنبذ الجو المعتم و المملوء بالوساخة (اعتذر على هذه الكلمة لكنها مناسبة لوصف جو ابليس)

و بذلك مرة عن مرة ستكره انك تتسلم للرغبه لانك ستكره الجو الذي تضعك فيه 
بتمنالك تعيش بجو صافي و نقي و شهي مع الرب يسوع


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (11 يوليو 2012)

انا اعتقد ان الحل الوحيد هو كما ذكرتم و هو الكتاب المقدس
و لكن ليس بطريقة الترتيل كما عند المسلمين

خلى الرب في تفكيرك
لو خلته هو في تفكيرك هو حيطرد ما سواه
بس من خلال طلبك الشديد
الطلب مهم جدا الموضوع مش سهل و لا يتحل بكلمة
تحتاج لطلب حقيقى من داخلك 
و خلي صوت الرب من خلال كلماته دائما معك
و من الناحية العملية
قوم بمسح كل المواقع اللي مسيفه عندك و اللي عملها دون لوود
نظف كل ما حولك و طهره
الموضوع صعب و تحدى كبير و يمكن تفشل كذا مرة بس حتنجح لو
تمسكت بيد الرب فقط و طلبت و تمتعت بقراءة كلماته
حس بيه في كلماته ساعتها لن تجرؤ ان تستخدم نفس العين
في رؤية هذه القذارة مرة تانية


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 يوليو 2012)

يلزم التنبيه بمنتهى   الوضوح  ومنتهى الجدية 
​للاجيال الشابة   فتيان  اعدادى وثانوى    يلزم جدا  ومسئؤلية علينا   أن ننذرهم ::
*إن  سؤء  إستخدام  الجنس (الانحرافات الجنسية وتجربتها وإعتيادها)  سؤاء على مستوى  الخيال  أو  الافكار  أو العواطف أو  الرؤي البصرية أو  المؤثرات الصوتية أو القراءات أو  الممارسات   إذا تطور الامر  لمستوى  الــــــفـــعـــل..  أى نشاط جنسي   غير مقدس  سؤاء كان  ذاتى  أحادى القطبية أو  أكثر من الذات   هو  دخول إرادى إلى   وكر الذئاب  -وإلى متاهه   غير محمودة العواقب .
أكرر نصيحتى إلى  كل  فتى من  اولاد أو بنات​* الفئة العمرية *الاعدادية أو الثانوية*
1-  * درهم  وقاية  خير من ألف قنطار  علاج.*
2- ما  يقدمه لك الشيطان  من  حلاوة موهومة زائف وكاذب ومضر بيك جدا جدا جدا.
3- *إحذر   جدا*  الــتــجريب  أو حب الاســـتـــطــلاع :- هل ينفع تمسك بسلك نحاسي مكشوف متصل بالكهرباء لتقول  (أجُـّـرب).. هل ينفع تضع رأسك بين فكى تمساح أو دب لتقول (أُجــّرب)؟؟؟ - إهرب لحياتك ولا تقف فى كل الدائرة . هذا أمر حياة أو موت.
4- كن واثـــقـــًا ومتأكـــــدا  من الحقائق التالية ما يوهمك الشيطان أنك قادر عن الاقلاع عنه الان لن تقدر على الاقلاع عنه غداً   لانه كاذب. وما كان يشبعك اليوم ويعطيك لذة موهومة  لن يشبعك أبداً  فى الغد القريب ..  وستظل  البكرة تدور وتدور لتجر  الخيوط إلى مهاوى التهلكة .
5-إن ما يقدم إليك اليوم على أنه  مشاعر وأفكار  غدا سيجرك إلى السقوط التنفيذى  الفعلى فاحلام اليوم قد تكون أفعال الغد.
6-  أول من سيسعى جاهدا إلى  فضحك وكشف هوانك  والاساءة أليك  هو عدوك الشيطان ويسعده جدا  جرك الى  الهوان وتسديد ضربات موجعة لكرامتك وسمعتك وإحترامك لنفسك وثقتك فى نفسك وإعتبارك وسط مجتمعك.. قلنا أن الشيطان ذاته هو أول من يعمد إلى إثارة الضجيج والفضيحة . وأول من  يدينك.
7-  يسعى الشيطان وأعوانه ومريديه لصبغ  السقطة الفردية إلى نسبتها   للمسيح شخصيا وللمسيحية وللكنيسة وللطائفة المسيحية أو على أقل تقدير لللاسرة التى تنتمى إليها . وكما قلنا فى رقم 5 نقول فى رقم 6 أول المشنعيين وأول الشامتين هو إبليس شخصيا الذى هو هو أول من جرجرك إلى هذا الدرك .. إحذروا  يا  أولادنا  فى اعدادى -متوسط   .....  لا توجد لذة فى   اى انحراف جنسي من اى نوع كان   لكن توجد مرارة وفضيحة وهوان ويأس وشعور بالذنب وعجز ودمار  ... فى الافق   *فإحذروا جدا جدا جدا*


----------



## be believer (11 يوليو 2012)

> * درهم  وقاية  خير من ألف قنطار  علاج.*


أشكرك جدا لردك السابق .. ولكن إن وقع الإنسان في 





> حلاوة موهومة


وأصبح 





> وما كان يشبعك  اليوم ويعطيك لذة موهومة  لن يشبعك أبداً  فى الغد القريب ..  وستظل   البكرة تدور وتدور لتجر  الخيوط إلى مهاوى التهلكة .


 و 





> أول من سيسعى  جاهدا إلى  فضحك وكشف هوانك  والاساءة أليك  هو عدوك الشيطان ويسعده جدا   جرك الى  الهوان وتسديد ضربات موجعة لكرامتك وسمعتك وإحترامك لنفسك وثقتك  فى نفسك وإعتبارك وسط مجتمعك.. قلنا أن الشيطان ذاته هو أول من يعمد إلى  إثارة الضجيج والفضيحة . وأول من  يدينك.


 و اصبح في حالة 





> مرارة وفضيحة وهوان ويأس وشعور بالذنب وعجز ودمار


 .. فما هو العلاج وماذا يفعل ؟؟  .. أحببت أن أذكر هذه النقطة بما أنك حذرت من عدم وقوعها


----------



## minatosaaziz (11 يوليو 2012)

حبايبي انتم بتتكلموا بلغة المريخ ! 
لما تقول لحد اقرا الكتاب المقدس والنفس الشبعانة  تدوس العسل فده مش حل لان الواحد ممكن يكون بيجمع بين الكتاب المقدس والصلاة و مشاهدة الاباحية فبعد فترة ، المشاهدات بيتبقى جزء من حياة الشخص واحيانا مبيحسش انها مشكلة ! 
لكن الحل بكل بساطة انك تقطع عرق وتسيح دمه يعني تقضي على المنبع من الاساس 
لو مثلا موبايل بوظ الكارت الميموري بوظه خالص  او بوظ البلوتوث في الموبايل او بوظ كابل اليو اس بي اللي بتوصله بالكومبيوتر 
لو دش يبقى تلغي الاوروبي من اساسه ولو نيل سات تبقى تلغي التردد بتاع القناة من اساسه 
لو نت يبقى يا اما تلغي النت خالص 
يا اما تحمل برنامج انتي بورن وتبوظ الباسورد عشان متعرفش تشيله وحبيبي هي دي الحلول الوحيدة واعرف كويس انك مش لوحدك !
وحاجة مهمة جدا وهي المقابل يعني مش مطلوب منك تملا فراغ الوقت روحيا قبل ما يكون مطلوب منك تملا الفراغ جسميا ونفسيا يعني  الخروجات مع اصحابك هتشغلك ولعب الكورة حتى لو هتلعب بلايستايشن برا البيت لو حتى هتروح النت برا البيت المهم طالما عاوز تحارب ادمان الاباحية فالحل متقعدش كتير في البت وتقضي على المصادر من الاساس ونهائيا  ....
واكيد هتحس بالندم بعد ما تقضي على المصدر و وقتها هيكون الحل انك تقرا الكتاب المقدس او انك تخرج من البيت والكلام ده لاسبوع مش اكتر وهتلاقي نفسك اتعودت  وابتديت تستغني عن الافلام وما اليها .... ومع كده أؤكد لك هترجع تاني بس لازم يكون عندك طولة بال ومقاوحة يعني اول ما تحس انك قرفان من اللي بتشوفه الغي كل حاجة عندك على الكومبيوتر  او  اعمل الخطوات الي قلتها سابقا وربنا معاك !
وحاجة اخيرة متسهرش وقت متأخر لوحدك يا حلو  !


----------



## aymonded (12 يوليو 2012)

سلام في الرب للجميع 
بالطبع اطلعت على كل الإجوبة التي كُتبت، مع رجاء التدقيق في كل ما تم كتابته، لكي لا تتم إعادة الإجابات مرة أخرى، لأني ملاحظ تكرار الأجوبة كثيراً، ومعظمها كالمعتاد...

فيا إخوتي مين قال أن الراجل مش عارف مدى خطورة الموضوع أو أنه مش حاسس أنه في مشكلة، لأنه أن لم لم يكن يشعر أن هناك مشكلة وأنه يريد أن يتخلص منها ما كان قد كتب الموضوع من أصله، ثم مين قال أن كل ما كتب من حلول لا يعرفه أو لجأ إليه، أليس كل الذين قالوا هذا الكلام قبلاً كان جميعهم أرادوا أن يتخلصوا من هذا الأمر بكل طاقتهم، أليس معظمهم يقرأ الكتاب المقدس ويُصلي ويعمل كل الحلول المكتوبه والمكرره !!!!

أرجو من الكل يكتب كلام ذو خبرة عملية واقعية ويقرأ كل ما كتب بتدقيق لكي يكتب ما يُضيفه كإضافة حقيقية مع كل ما كُتب بدون داعي للتكرار، لأن معظم الكلام بيبقى مكرر لأن الذي كتب لم يقرأ ما سبق وتم كتابته بتدقيق، بل قرأ مجرد مقتطفات فعاد الكلام مرة أخرى بأسلوب مختلف ولكن نفس ذات الحلول عينها بدون إضافة جديدة، أحياناً يضيف أحد مجرد أعمال خارحية جربها الجميع وفشل في النهاية، ولكن لم يكتب علاج حقيقي فعال من جهة الشفاء، لأن الشفاء عادة بيبقى رحلة تبدأ عن احتياج النفس الداخلي، لأن لو الشفاء انحصر في الشكل الخارجي فقط وأعمال خارجية بدون الغوص في أساس جوهر المشكلة وعلاج فعال من الداخل لن تنتهي، وأصل المشكلة هو عدم نضوج نفسي وبالتالي روحي، لأن لهما علاقة ببعضهما البعض، لذلك الموضوع يحتاج تركيز على ما هو مركز القلب لأنه أصل الداء، وما هي المشكلة النفسية التي تؤدي لذلك، وبكوننا لسنا قريبين من الشخص نفسه ولا نعرف حياته لذلك معظمنا بيكتب حسب رؤيته للموضوع ...

وكلنا بنكتب بشكل عام وليس بشكل متخصص، لذلك عن نفسي حرصت أوصل خبرة عميقة للشفاء ولم أكتب اي شيء عن مجرد أعمال بديهية لا تحتاج الكتابة بشكل متكرر لشخص أعتقد أنه يعرف كل ما تم كتابته بالتفصيل، فرجاء مرة أخرى عدم تكرار ما تم كتابته ... كونوا معافين
​


----------



## be believer (12 يوليو 2012)

فعلا يا جماعة كلام الأستاذ ( *aymonded* ) صحيح 100% .. عشان أنا صاير فيني زي الطفل يلي مضيع أهله .. كلما شخص قلو : هنا أهلك .. يذهب ويركض ويهرول ويلهث كي يجد أبويه .. وهكذا أنا فقدت أبوي ( أبي : الله .. وأمي : الراحة النفسية ) لذلك فأنا ليس بإمكاني النقد في هذا الموضوع لأنني أقبل فورا بأي حل يُقدم لعل وعسى اجد فيه خلاصي .. وربما هذا ما يفسر اعجاابي بكلام "متناقض" في هذا الموضوع .. اشكركم و أعتذر


----------

